# Project Mod on ASF



## s2h (May 31, 2015)

Please support your own OfficerFarva for Mod on ASF...you may visit the thread in the Pit on ASF titled Project New Mod and show your support...so Farvas jock strap in sorts...he is up against and tought opponents,,,,,there is a knee-grow....a little person and a guy being stalked by a crazy bitch on meth too name a few of them...

Go now a strap up for Farva..ftw..td...gear porn..unscented panties


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 31, 2015)

s2h said:


> Please support your own OfficerFarva for Mod on ASF...you may visit the thread in the Pit on ASF titled Project New Mod and show your support...so Farvas jock strap in sorts...he is up against and tought opponents,,,,,there is a knee-grow....a little person and a guy being stalked by a crazy bitch on meth too name a few of them...
> 
> Go now a strap up for Farva..ftw..td...gear porn..unscented panties



Far who?  That black fella is handsome though


----------



## G.Reaper (May 31, 2015)

^ must be against afirmative action muscle growth lol jk


----------



## Watson (Jun 1, 2015)

Farva gave me herpes....true story!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope Farva wins. The tears will be epic!


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought farv was already a mod


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 2, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I take care of the newbs and Mexicans when the need arises.


who wants to be a mod at a homosexual bodybuilding site anyway


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2015)

Homosexuals, obviously


----------



## Big Ronnie (Jun 2, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke, and that's an addiction man. You ever suck some dick for marijuana?  I didn't think so.



Wisdom.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## s2h (Jun 3, 2015)

By now its clear that Farva didnt make the cut....maybe Project Super Mod is calling his name...

Is being Canadian considered a minority.?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2015)

Think Terence and Phillip!
SuperMod that cocksucker!


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2015)

whatever happened to the dsre? didnt they run the show here


----------



## Watson (Jun 5, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> whatever happened to the dsre? didnt they run the show here


6 people post on here and 4 arent drse....the power has faded...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> whatever happened to the dsre? didnt they run the show here



Joined the ranks of the super wealthy, and retired. Still earn 5c for every post on every forum that ever existed for eternity


----------

